# zeichnen



## ponda (16. August 2002)

Es gehört zwar eigentlich nicht richtig hier her, aber ich wusste nicht, wen ich sonst noch fragen könnte.
einige werden mich jetzt auslachen, aber ich wollte mal fragen, ob man das zeichnerische können irgendwie "schulen" kann. also wenn man ein gewisses können hat, es weiterzubilden...oder kommt es nur auf die veranlagung an.
wenn man z.B. gar nicht zeichnen kann, hilft da eine fortbildung oder
wenn man zeichnen kann...aber denkt, dass es noch besser sein könnte, hilft da eine fortbildung

-gibt es eigentlich eine "fortbildung" dafür
-und wenn ja, wie teuer ist soetwas

ich hoffe man kann verstehen, was ich geschrieben habe...ich glaub ich versteh es selbst nicht mehr... 

THX ponda


----------



## cocoon (16. August 2002)

...jedenfalls kannst Du Dich insofern weiterbilden, als dass Du:
- viel zeichnest/übst
- Kurse besuchst (z.B. VHS)
- Bücher/Tutorials liest (wobei ich denke, das in erster Linie die ersten beiden Punkte helfen)

Aber ich will hier keine Tipps geben - bin grad selbst erstmal dabei, meine zeichnerischen Fähigkeiten zu verbessern.


----------



## biegeeinheit (16. August 2002)

Na ja das ist vielleicht in deiner Lage noch ein wenig hochgegriffen aber ein paar könnts interessieren:

http://www.polykarbon.com/tutorials/index.htm

Ansonsten einfach Üben. Ich zeichnete in meiner frühen Jugend jede freie Minute Comics. Wer einen geschlossenen Kreis zeichnen und ne gerade Linie ziehen kann, kann wohl im Comic alles machen. Bei Sachen wie Aquarellen siehts wohl anders aus.


----------



## cocoon (16. August 2002)

Jo, Polykarbon ist schon ganz cool, aber ich weiss nicht, ob man von so Manga-/Comic-Kursen "wirklich" Zeichnen lernt. Immerhin: Eine gutgezeichnete Figur oder ein ganzer Comic ist schon was.

Anbei mal meine Bookmarks, kann man sicher mal was von gebrauchen.


----------



## ponda (16. August 2002)

also ich spezialisiere mich eigentlich auf das zeichnen mit bleistift (und ab und zu mit kohle). gibt es so seminare oder sonstiges, was man in der freizeit nach der schule besuchen kann?


----------



## cocoon (16. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cocoon _
> *- Kurse besuchst (z.B. VHS)
> *


----------



## shiver (16. August 2002)

also, das polykarbon zeugs ist ziemlicher mist, finde ich.

klar kann man zeichnen erlernen! es gehört vielleicht ein klitzekleines talent dazu, aber wenn du schreiben und sehen kannst, hast du schon mal die halbe miete.

zeichnen besteht eigentlich nur aus beobachten und kopieren.
also gegenstände wirklich genau anschauen und dann aufs papier bringen.

mehr ist nicht dabei.

klar, du musst deine zeichenhand erst mal trainieren, damit sie das auch so hinkrakelt wie du das möchtest, das selbe ist mit den augen - du musst lernen, was das wesentliche ist, und worauf du dich konzentieren solltest.

empfehlen kann ich dir folgendes:

http://www.yoyodyne.net/loomis/
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...r=8-2/ref=sr_aps_prod_2_1/302-7731429-1632850
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...r=8-3/ref=sr_aps_prod_3_1/302-7731429-1632850
sowie alle bücher der da-vinci-reihe (heisst glaub ich so)...

such mal bei amazon, da findest du gute bücher zu dem thema en masse.

ach ja, wichtig ist auch, dass du einfach viel viel viel zeichnest. egal ob die sachen am anfang richtig oder falsch sind.. das kommt mit der zeit.. wenn du die zeit hast, kannst du auch später alle deine alten bilder nehmen und analysieren - auch davon lernst du viel.

greets.


----------



## ponda (16. August 2002)

danke!!! werde gleich mal auf die links schauen

ach so, wo bekommt man denn so eine vhs???


----------



## shiver (16. August 2002)

hihi 

vhs ist die <b>VOLKSHOCHSCHULE</b>, sowas gibts in jeder grösseren stadt.. die bringen immer jedes halbe jahr ein programm mit kursen raus.


----------



## ponda (16. August 2002)

oh man *rotwerd*
irgendwie hab ich mir das schon gedacht


----------



## shiver (16. August 2002)

ah, ich kanns nur empfehlen... i love it 

is zwar nicht ganz billig, aber es gibt immer tolle kurse.. laienschauspiel, fotografie, zeichnen, aaaaaaall die tollen sachen


----------



## nanda (16. August 2002)

die bücher, die shiver oben empfohlen hat, sind auch meine favoriten.

und für die richtige perspektive empfehle ich noch das hier:
Räumliches Zeichnen 

mehr brauchst du nicht. wenn du die drei bücher durchgearbeitet und genug geübt hast, wirst du dich um einiges verbessert haben.


----------



## CoRe (16. August 2002)

Also...

Erstmal, kann man zeichnen lernen. Zeichnen ist aber allgemein eher "schwieriger" als malen. Weil Zeichnen, die Abstraktion der Wirklichkeit. Und malen eher ein mehr oder weniger realitäts getreues Abbild ist.
Zumindest gehe ich jetzt von Malerei bis zum Impressionismus.
Ab da siehts dann etwas anders aus. Ich sag nur Kandinsky und dergleichen.

Dann stellt sich die Frage, wie willst du zeichnen? 
Naturalistisch? Also eher realitätsgetreu?

Geh mal in eines der großen Kunst-Museen in deiner Stadt; oft bieten die auch Kurse an z.B. Aktzeichenkurse, uvm.
Was du auch machen könntest ist, in ein Atelier zu gehen und dort mal nachzufragen; wenn die es auch nicht selbst anbieten, dann wissen die zumindest jemanden, der es gut macht und kein Pfuscher ist...

Wenn du wirklich gut werden willst dann mach folgendes:
Kauf dir einen Zeichen-Block mit 100 Seiten und mach jeden Tag eine Zeichnung. Du wirst am Ende sehen wie gut du geworden bist.

Was auch wirklich wichtig ist: Die Wahl des Papiers.
Wenn du das falsche Papier wählst, dann tust du dich hart, eine gute Zeichnung hinzukriegen.
Z.B. die Zeichenblöcke von VANG sind sehr gut.
Da gibts es so nen grünen "Skizzenblock" und den roten(besseres Papier) "Mal- und Zeichenblock"

Ich denke, das reicht fürs erste mal...

hl hf

CoRe


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (17. August 2002)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo genau du wohnst, aber für Düsseldorf könnte ich mal sagen in der Alten Post in Neuss werden ständig solche Kurse angeboten, was genau dprt angeboten wird kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, da ich das Programmheft nicht hier herumliegen habe.

Grundsätzlich gehen die meisten Kurse über mehrere Monate und fir Interessenbereiche sind breit gefächert.

Ich wollte dort mal einen Kurs für PS/3dSMax belegen, anscheinend gab es aber nicht genügend Personen die sich dafür interressierten *lol*.
Naja, Altersgruppe 16-21  .

Alte Post 
AnonymerSurfer
_I'm back!_


----------



## ponda (20. August 2002)

Ist ja echt der Hammer, was in der "Alten Post" bei euch so angeboten wird. ich weiß leider nicht, wo es soetwas ähnlichen in braunscheig gibt(werd mich mal umhören). oder weiß es zufällig jemand .

danke nochmal für die vielen hilfreichen antworten *knuddel*

thx ponda


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (20. August 2002)

Hast du dich mal informiert? 
Hab leider mein Programmheft noch nicht wiedergefunden.
(Hab ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht danach gesucht)
Naja, die Dinger liegen meistens bei uns im Kunstraum rum.
Ich such meins mal.
Viel Erfolg noch bei der Suche!
(kenne mich leider in Braunschweig nicht wirklich aus)
so far
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## ponda (21. August 2002)

Ich wollte gestern mal suchen, doch ich wusste nicht wo 
wo kann denn soetwas erfahren?? wie ist denn der oberbegriff von solchen "schulen" ?

thx ponda 
@AnonymerSurfer: wenn du wieder mal so ein heft hast, könntest du mir bitte sagen, ob du was gefunden hast? bitte bitte


----------



## ponda (25. August 2002)

@AnonymerSurfer hast du schon mal in das heft geschaut??


----------



## boris (25. August 2002)

die zeichekurse an unsrer vhs kosten 40€. das is glaub ich der günstigste aller kurse an der vhs. die meinsten sind 100€ und mehr. ich denke mal, dass der kurs an "deiner"vhs nich viel teurer sein sollte.
ciao


----------



## ponda (28. August 2002)

hast du mal einen mitgemacht? wenn ja, wie war es?

THX ponda


----------

